# theplantguy.org



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from theplantguy.org? How did things work out?

I'm in Hamilton and the choices of good aquarium stores is very limited so getting plants online is very tempting.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

I did and had no problem. I got some plants.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

No problems as well but this was before the winter.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just ordered some fertilizers from him for the first time and he even sent some free root tabs.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought from them before as well, plants came in good shape but this was in the fall. So I'm actually interested in how they ship plants in the winter.


----------

